# heater core questions



## shawnk (Sep 26, 2004)

I have an 84 300zx and my heater core went out. I read a thread on here that said you can switch some wires around and not worry about it as long as you don't need the heater. I would much rather do that if somebody could tell me how. If not could someone let me know how to take off the dashboard. That is becoming a bigger job than I realized and I don't have the 600 dollars to pay for the labor. ANy suggestions would be helpful thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

shawnk said:


> I have an 84 300zx and my heater core went out. I read a thread on here that said you can switch some wires around and not worry about it as long as you don't need the heater. I would much rather do that if somebody could tell me how. If not could someone let me know how to take off the dashboard. That is becoming a bigger job than I realized and I don't have the 600 dollars to pay for the labor. ANy suggestions would be helpful thanks


Not wires , hoses. The inlet and outlet hoses to the heater core need to be removed and connected to each other.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

And suck out the coolant from the heater core otherwise it will go everywhere on the next drive.


----------



## shawnk (Sep 26, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> And suck out the coolant from the heater core otherwise it will go everywhere on the next drive.



Do I have to remove the dashboard to do this or no?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no you would suck it out with a shop vac from the engine bay


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> And suck out the coolant from the heater core otherwise it will go everywhere on the next drive.


 It'll drain when he removes the hoses anyway.  If he doesn't have a shop vac , he should simply jack up the back end of the car , the core will drain. It's basically the reverse of how you fill the heater core when installing a new one........


----------

